# Wife to sponsor husband in dubai



## niyasmansoor (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I would like to know the latest criteria for a working wife to sponsor her husband and kid in dubai. What is the salary cap ?

Any research on this is giving information one or two years old.

Expecting a response ASAP.

--
Regards,
Niyas


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a friendly piece of advice, don't "expect" anything - it is pretty rude.

Now, on to your question. A 3 minute Internet search revealed a 13 June 2011 post on gulfnews:

gulfnews : Wife in listed career can sponsor family

"-The wife shall be an engineer, doctor or teacher.
-The salary shall be either Dh4,000 or Dh3,000 and accommodation."

For further clarification, please contact the DNRD.

DNRD

Best

-md000/mike





niyasmansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know the latest criteria for a working wife to sponsor her husband and kid in dubai. What is the salary cap ?
> 
> ...


----------



## niyasmansoor (Jul 3, 2011)

Many thanks mike for this valuable information ...


----------



## niyasmansoor (Jul 3, 2011)

One more question ... Is tenancy contract a must ? since we are staying with our parents ...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

niyasmansoor said:


> One more question ... Is tenancy contract a must ? since we are staying with our parents ...


A man is required to provide a tenancy contract (showing the number of bedrooms), therefore I have to assume a woman would have to do the same.

-md000/Mike


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

*Is this true?*

Is this true because I am going for a Job not in listed profession and have a husband and a 3 year old the firm haven't yet said it would be a problem.... Now I'm worried he couldn't come with me :-/ as we'd need him to work eventually too!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

md000 said:


> A man is required to provide a tenancy contract (showing the number of bedrooms), therefore I have to assume a woman would have to do the same.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Tenancy contract is needed, along with 3 or 6 months of bank statements (depends which way the wind blows). Attested education certificates, salary letters and any other bit of paper you can think of...though school swimming certificates are not required


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zovi said:


> Is this true because I am going for a Job not in listed profession and have a husband and a 3 year old the firm haven't yet said it would be a problem.... Now I'm worried he couldn't come with me :-/ as we'd need him to work eventually too!


If you are on a good salary, approx AED 20k pm, then it is possible for you to sponsor your husband despite not being one of the stated professions. A decent PRO can sort it all out.


----------



## carlosmisk (Jul 8, 2012)

man, dubai is becoming a very difficult place to live in especially for middle class people let alone the lower class workers.. i feel really sad for those who will not be able to renew their visas without showing a tenancy contract in their names!! what are they going to do??? those who are sharing an appartment?? god help them.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

carlosmisk said:


> man, dubai is becoming a very difficult place to live in especially for middle class people let alone the lower class workers.. i feel really sad for those who will not be able to renew their visas without showing a tenancy contract in their names!! what are they going to do??? those who are sharing an appartment?? god help them.


Surely if they are living in Dubai then they will have a tenancy in their names?


----------



## carlosmisk (Jul 8, 2012)

this rule has recently been applied... all workers in dubai must show a tenancy contract in their names otherwise their visas will not be renewed!!!

Dubai is trying to prevent the share bases apartments which are crowded with workers etc..

it's gonna be very difficult for those who have low income and sharing a room in a villa or a flat.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

carlosmisk said:


> this rule has recently been applied... all workers in dubai must show a tenancy contract in their names otherwise their visas will not be renewed!!!
> 
> Dubai is trying to prevent the share bases apartments which are crowded with workers etc..
> 
> it's gonna be very difficult for those who have low income and sharing a room in a villa or a flat.


Oh I see what you mean! That's a Shame


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

monareya said:


> Really it would be good. Mostly women get good job..


No I meant shame for new rules meaning sharers will struggle to get visa renewed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are authorized areas where sharing is allowed and contracts are legally given for them to live in shared housing. The law is attempting to correct some of the wrongs that are going on that there are 8 people stuck living in a one bedroom apartment.... Or sharing in areas that are not allowed, and families left to live next to bachelors living many to a room to save money and making other peoples lives miserable. 

I have a 3 families living above me in a one bedroom apartment. How 3 sets of husbands and wives, and few elderly parents always visiting, and god knows how many kids... are living in a one bedroom, is beyond me. I thought it was bad in DG before... but for five to six months now, has really really really been bad.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are authorized areas where sharing is allowed and contracts are legally given for them to live in shared housing. The law is attempting to correct some of the wrongs that are going on that there are 8 people stuck living in a one bedroom apartment.... Or sharing in areas that are not allowed, and families left to live next to bachelors living many to a room to save money and making other peoples lives miserable.
> 
> I have a 3 families living above me in a one bedroom apartment. How 3 sets of husbands and wives, and few elderly parents always visiting, and god knows how many kids... are living in a one bedroom, is beyond me. I thought it was bad in DG before... but for five to six months now, has really really really been bad.


I agree with you if that's happening it's not on really in any country having that many people living in one place :-/


----------

